# 1st Motorhome - Mercedes 608D - Central Scotland



## Calum (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello to you all :wave:
I've recent taken the plunge and bought our 1st motorhome which has been named 'Faith'.
Merc 608 ... Not too small and not too BIG ... just right for my wife, 2 teenage kids, 2 dogs and myself.

We've had 3 and 5 berth caravans (older ones!) in the past and were missing the freedom.
So eBay (other shopping facilities are available  came up trumps last month and Faith was acquired from the Cleethorpes area.

Not sure of her history - the only documentation I got was her MOT certificate from the week before!  She may have been a Moto-x van for a previous owner but I'm still waiting to hear from them.

She's been freshly converted in the rear and given a coat fresh roller/brushed coach-paint.

I'm looking at the van and leisure battery situation at the moment with a view to launching a solar panel onto the roof/roofrack --- no doubt I'll be asking a few questions etc.

I've just added 4 quick pictures to "Show us your Van" section of the forum - take a peek.

We're looking forward to plodding around the UK and beyond during the coming decades 

See you all on here -or- on the road sometime soon!

Calum + Faith.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Isnbill (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Calum & Faith
Welcome to the site.  We also took our 1st plunge into MH earlier this year, 95 Compass Drifter on a Boxer 2.5D non turbo, we also aint goin to be leavin wheel spin darkies draggin away from the lights!!  We gleaned a lot of great info from this site, no matter what the query there usually someone on here that knows about it.  We have only been off on 4 trips yet but getting the hang of everything and sorting out all the wee probs that go with vans.
Tried both hookup sites and wild camping and enjoyed both but probably will do more wilding next year.
Have fun and might see you on the road somewhere in 2012.
Cheers and all the best
Billy 
Far North Scotland


----------



## MOS (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Calum welcome to the forum 
welldone on your choice of plodder i am an old merc nutter too 608 /206/307/207 /308 /410 unimog etc and the list goes on wish i had a quid for all the miles i have done in mercs my last 307 had 386000 miles on . at present i am rebuilding a tabbert 550 pheonix (79 lhd )ready for the treck next year hope you get faith sorted and have fun  good luck MOS :wave:


----------



## scampa (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Calum and Faith, Welcome to the site!!   :wave:


----------



## tobym (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome along


----------



## Viktor (Dec 22, 2011)

VikTor :welcome:  ....likewise fairly new on the Campervan scene from the beginning of November.  My first Wildcamp was The
Stones on 5th Nov...and met some of the guys and gals from on here.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 24, 2011)

:wave:Hi Calum + Faith.

Welcome to the site.


----------

